# Icloud et photos



## Anais Anais (26 Mai 2019)

Voir la pièce jointe 133474

	

		
			
		

		
	
 bonjour,

Je suis une novice en iPhone si je puis dire.
C’est pour cette raison que je sollicite votre aide.

J’ai un iPhone 7 128 G (donc un plutôt bon stockage)
Or, dès que je prends une photos, un message apparaît me disant que mon iCloud arrive saturation. 
En effet, il est quasiment rempli et je n’ai plus beaucoup de stockage.

J’aimerai savoir comment faire pour que les photos que je prends ne se stockent plus sur l’icloud mais seulement sur le téléphone ? (Sans supprimer celles que j’ai déjà prises et qui sont stockées sur l’icloud) 
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## USB09 (26 Mai 2019)

Pour désactiver les photos dans iCloud :
Mettre sur NON dans la première option sur l’écran. 

SINON vous pouvez simplement désactiver la SAUVEGARDE iCloud qui prend réellement de la place. Les options iCloud déjà activé suffiront largement.


----------



## USB09 (26 Mai 2019)

Ou opter pour 90 centimes le forfait iCloud à 50 go


----------



## Anais Anais (26 Mai 2019)

USB09 a dit:


> Pour désactiver les photos dans iCloud :
> Mettre sur NON dans la première option sur l’écran.
> 
> SINON vous pouvez simplement désactiver la SAUVEGARDE iCloud qui prend réellement de la place. Les options iCloud déjà activé suffiront largement.



Merci pour votre réponse.

Si je met NON est-ce que mes photos déjà enregistrées sur iCloud seront supprimées ? (Car j’ai beaucoup de photos destinées à un usage professionnel)

Pour ce qui est de la deuxième option, ou faut-il aller pour désactiver la sauvegarde iCloud ? Je vous remercie


----------



## guytoon48 (26 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,

Oui les photos déjà sur iCloud seront supprimées si tu désactives "Photos iCloud"
Donc AVANT de modifier le réglage de l'iPhone, il convient de se rendre sur iCloud.com sur un navigateur internet; Là tu copies les photos dans un dossier sur ton ordinateur.
Etape suivante, revenir sur l'iPhone et modifier le réglage : annuler "Photos iCloud" et activer "Flux de photos"
Réinjection des photos sauvegardées dans l'application "Photos" sur ordinateur. Elles se synchroniseront à nouveau sur iPhone, iPad etc à la seule différence que ces photos *n'impacteront plus* ton quota de 5 Go gratuits.
Voir ici les restrictions : https://support.apple.com/kb/PH13692?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=en_US


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Mai 2019)

Et pour désactiver la sauvegarde sur iCloud.
Réglages (sur l'iPhone)
puis Identifiant Apple,... (c'est le premier paramètre que tu vois en ouvrant Réglages.
puis iCloud.
Au paragraphe "Apps utilisant iCloud" (c'est là que tu actives ton Flux de photos et désactives Photos iCloud en cliquant sur Photos),
la dernière ligne te permet de désactiver la "Sauvegarde sur iCloud".


----------



## fgfdgd (16 Juin 2019)

USB09 a dit:


> Pour désactiver les photos dans iCloud :
> Mettre sur NON dans la première option sur l’écran.
> 
> SINON vous pouvez simplement désactiver la SAUVEGARDE iCloud qui prend réellement de la place. Les options iCloud déjà activé suffiront largement.



Pk désactiver les sauvegardes?


----------



## fgfdgd (16 Juin 2019)

J’en profite pour vous demander à quoi sert le flux photos au cas où l’on a l’abonnement iCloud avec le stockage des photos en ligne? Je souhaite visionner mes photos sur l’iPad, l’iPhone et le mac sans que cela prenne de la place...d’avance merci


----------



## fgfdgd (18 Juin 2019)

USB09 a dit:


> Ou opter pour 90 centimes le forfait iCloud à 50 go



De la vente forcée


----------



## guytoon48 (19 Juin 2019)

fgfdgd a dit:


> J’en profite pour vous demander à quoi sert le flux photos au cas où l’on a l’abonnement iCloud avec le stockage des photos en ligne? Je souhaite visionner mes photos sur l’iPad, l’iPhone et le mac sans que cela prenne de la place...d’avance merci


Bonsoir,
Le flux de photos n'impacte pas l'espace de 5 Go gratuit alloué par Apple.
Un peu de lecture : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205743


----------



## fgfdgd (19 Juin 2019)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Le flux de photos n'impacte pas l'espace de 5 Go gratuit alloué par Apple.
> Un peu de lecture : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205743



J’ai une forfait 50g. je voudrais juste pouvoir profiter de mes photos partout mais ça n’est pas le cas actuellement. Je voudrais savoir ce qui bloque


----------



## guytoon48 (20 Juin 2019)

Bonjour,
Tes photos seront synchronisées à partir du moment où tu auras activé "flux de photos". Celles prises avant ne le seront pas. Essayer de les exporter dans un dossier à partir de "Photos" sur Mac, vider l'application et de les réimporter, çà devrait fonctionner.


----------



## fgfdgd (22 Juin 2019)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tes photos seront synchronisées à partir du moment où tu auras activé "flux de photos". Celles prises avant ne le seront pas. Essayer de les exporter dans un dossier à partir de "Photos" sur Mac, vider l'application et de les réimporter, çà devrait fonctionner.


Je vais tenter cela, même si cela doit me prendre 3 plombs. 
Flux de photos doit-il être activé sur tous mes macs et iBidules ? 
Y a-t-il autre chose à activer ou désactiver?


----------

